# How to write a resume`



## LT72884 (Aug 12, 2008)

I dont have a resume` because my ex brother in law hired me right after i quit my other job. I have really no idea how to write/build a resume`. 

I have some really BIG decessions to make in the next 6 months for work. One of them is; Do i get a new job before i get my certification from CISCO or do i wait till i have a cert behind me before i switch jobs. 

That one is the biggest on my plate right now. So i need to write a resume` and i could use DC's help. 

Thanx


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 12, 2008)

Boy, your thread came at the perfect time for me! I'm wondering the same thing.

In my case, I was a credit manager for 30 years, and that's what my resume' reflects. I don't even know if tinkers have ever constructed a resume' to dsiplay their talents.

About five years ago, I met most of my restaurant clients setting up to sharpen in a local sporting goods store. I would meet them virtually by accident or word of mouth. However, that sporting goods store closed.

But there's a strange dichotomy. I made very little money sharpening hunting and pocket knives. But the exposure to chefs and sous-chefs paid the bills.

Now that I've decided to work exclusively on chefs' knives (and those of long term clients) I was wondering if a "pre-approach" letter should be sent out to the best restaurants in Madison--at least until buzz is established.

*However, I still have no resume' to include!*

When you find an idea that works, post your ideas here. I'll bet lots of us are in the same boat. They say baby-boomers have at least six careers in their lives. I agree.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2008)

LT:

I'd check out resume prep. sites for resume assistance.  The resume is an important part of the introduction to a prospective employer and can make or break you.  


Chico:

If you are preparing a resume' as a tinker, you can omit any info on your previous career(s).  If you have any references, use them.  Get permission from local restaurant staffs to use them as references.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 12, 2008)

There are resume programs out there.... one of my old PCs even came equipped with a resume program. If you could find the form you like, the rest is just filling it out. 
One thing that's always nice for a prospective employer to see, at least IMO, is for your references *NOT* to all have the same last name as you. If you could list a former employer rather than just family or friends, that's always nice.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 12, 2008)

Being self-employed most of my life I've never written a resume.  But if I had to write one today I would follow the simple standard format samples which I assume are available on-line.  One thing I know is to keep your resume simple without irrelevant info about yourself which do not pertain to the position you're seeking.


----------



## LT72884 (Aug 12, 2008)

Should i mention that in the last 2 years i have buitl over 150 PC's and along with a few of my own Firewalls, antennas and water proof access points? I dont know what to really put in it.


----------



## miniman (Aug 12, 2008)

Word used to have resume (I call them Curriculum Vitaes) templates. The thing is to be honest and positive. Look at several different styles and pick one that suits you. Keep it short 2/3 pages - any more, the recruitment personnel will not read them.

As some one who has done a couple of stints sorting through applications:
spell correctly
use correct grammar (including punctuation)

Your CV (resume) needs to stand out in some way to catch the eye of the perosn who may be sifting through up to a hundred.

You may find it worth talking to your friends and asking to see their ones and think about your first impressions of them. If you want I can dig mine out (its a few years old) and pm it to you - but it is more designed for the English market.


----------



## LT72884 (Aug 12, 2008)

miniman said:


> Word used to have resume (I call them Curriculum Vitaes) templates. The thing is to be honest and positive. Look at several different styles and pick one that suits you. Keep it short 2/3 pages - any more, the recruitment personnel will not read them.
> 
> As some one who has done a couple of stints sorting through applications:
> spell correctly
> ...


go for it. i think if i see one that has nothing to do with my area of schooling and one that does i can get a good idea what i need to do. 

I use open Office so hopefully it will be bale to open word docs, it should but you never know..


----------



## jabbur (Aug 12, 2008)

Try to keep your resume to one page.  Most employers won't read more than that.  You want to keep your job experience to specific skills you used in each position whether that is supervising others or specific tasks that fell to you to complete.  If the computer building was a part of your job description then include it there.  If it was "just for fun" then you can list it at the bottom as additional skills you have that may not have been used in your previous jobs.  I always included stuff like when I was treasurer or president of the band boosters since that showed leadership and fiscal skills that may not have been used in my job.  I also put down what computer programs I was familiar with using.  You want to be sure to list your current most recent job first and work backwards and get less detailed the farther in the past you go.  References should be co-workers or supervisors who have actually observed your work ethic as well as friends.  Try not to use family members.  As far as whether to wait for certification before looking for another job, my question would be, Is certification something necessary for the job you want?  You also don't state why you want to look for a new job.  Could you stay there for a while and be content?  The thing about staying long enough for the certification them splitting will make the company think twice about offering to help others get certified.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 12, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Chico: If you are preparing a resume' as a tinker, you can omit any info on your previous career(s). If you have any references, use them. Get permission from local.


 
This is the same problem as the OP faces.  We were in the workforce, but at a differing career.

Obviously, I have gray hair.  If a resume' begins, "College graduate 1972, Sharpener 1997," the guy might wonder where I was.  And it happens.

I broke my neck in a car accident in 1987.  I was laid up for a few months, and one HR guy noted the "hole" in my assignment dates.  Now granted, he was the only one, but lots of HR people want to know where you were, assume you may have been fired and want explanations as why you did a lateral or lower transfer.

*sigh* to most folks, a tinker is not a skilled position.  Not even in Japan.

The OP worked for family.  It could appear that it was not a "real" job and they were just helping out mom and dad.  As the job market tightens and displaces workers, these appear like minor twists and turns, that is, unless you're the one out of work.

I'd only have to do two or three fugu knives per week to buttress my bike riding.  To my knowledge, they don't serve blowfish in Madison.

And it's going to get worse.  I agree, a first rate resume' is going to be key here for the OP.


----------



## miniman (Aug 12, 2008)

I think you need just to list the previous employment & events just so you don't holes but it just is a one liner as it is irrelevant. Your personal statement would pick up on the career change and what you are doing.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 12, 2008)

Your resume should be tailored very directly toward the job you are trying to get.

It should stress skills/education/experience you have that are relevant to the job you are trying to get.

It's not uncommon to have 2 or 3 resumes, each directed at a different position.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2008)

Chico, you can make reference to your previous career to explain the silver threads. No details necessary. You became a tinker to pursue your passion, leaving your first career behind. No one who is interested in hiring you to sharpen knives will care where you worked as a credit manager or for how long. I would not give employer names or start and end dates for different employers. A simple statement that you worked in the credit field until 200? then switched should be sufficient. If anyone should ask, be prepared to respond with more detail.


----------



## GB (Aug 12, 2008)

I used to work for Monster.com. I know back then they had a lot of information on the site about how to write a resume. You might want to check them out as well as the other resume sites like Careerbuilder.com and any of the others.

Go to the library and get a _current_ book on writing resumes. What makes a good resume has changed a lot even since I wrote my first one. What used to be acceptable may no longer be the best idea and what once was not acceptable now could be perfectly common. For instance, when I first learned to write a resume it was extremely important to keep your resume to one page. That is not the case anymore. Recruiters are more than happy to look at a resume that is multiple pages *as long as it is relevant to the job you are going after*.


----------



## LT72884 (Aug 12, 2008)

jabbur said:


> Try to keep your resume to one page.  Most employers won't read more than that.  You want to keep your job experience to specific skills you used in each position whether that is supervising others or specific tasks that fell to you to complete.  If the computer building was a part of your job description then include it there.  If it was "just for fun" then you can list it at the bottom as additional skills you have that may not have been used in your previous jobs.  I always included stuff like when I was treasurer or president of the band boosters since that showed leadership and fiscal skills that may not have been used in my job.  I also put down what computer programs I was familiar with using.  You want to be sure to list your current most recent job first and work backwards and get less detailed the farther in the past you go.  References should be co-workers or supervisors who have actually observed your work ethic as well as friends.  Try not to use family members.  As far as whether to wait for certification before looking for another job, my question would be, Is certification something necessary for the job you want?  You also don't state why you want to look for a new job.  Could you stay there for a while and be content?  The thing about staying long enough for the certification them splitting will make the company think twice about offering to help others get certified.



There are a few reasons for a new job. 

1. I feel that i have learned as much as i can being here and that in the next 3 or 4 months i will have learned as much as needed.
2. 11$ an hour doing what im doing and have not had a raise in over a year is ridiculous especially when my friends who have no school behind them are making 13.50$ an hour and they dont even build the PC's, they are just tech over the phone.
3. Building PC's is not my forte, i am a network engineer and its time for me to get hands on experience with hardcore equipment.
4. i cant seem to find my plastic spoons for my soup and its pissin me off, so therefor i must quit this job or find my spoons..
5. I have been here 3 years and i feel there is no future here for me due to the fact of no raises and its not in my area of study BUT building PC's does help me out in my resume.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 12, 2008)

Andy M, yes, I believe in every word you said. In fact, I would recommend much the same action in drafting materials for interviews.

A common thread and problem here for the professionals at Discuss Cooking is that we are essentially doing a service, not creating consumer goods, like a house or an automobile.

The chefs and sous-chefs here make their livings by pleasing your palate. For me it's the 'edge.' (BTW, that's why a chef pays 200 bucks to put an edge on a 50 dollar knife. He cares spit about the blade, he is buying performance.)

And that's the rub. Before a chef (*ahem* who can at times be a bit testy) hands over a 2,000 dollar Hattori or worse yet, a one-of-kind custom from Hiroo Itou) he wants to know you won't drag it on a rough sidewalk.

In the past, sometimes I acually bought a Japanese knife and just carried it with me.


----------



## miniman (Aug 12, 2008)

Chico - perhaps you should get those you have worked for write a short note of recommendation that you can include in a brochure. You could also give them a discount if they recommend you to someone else who uses your services.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2008)

Chico Buller said:


> Andy M, yes, I believe in every word you said. In fact, I would recommend much the same action in drafting materials for interviews.
> 
> A common thread and problem here for the professionals at Discuss Cooking is that we are essentially doing a service, not creating consumer goods, like a house or an automobile.
> 
> ...


 

Are you expecting to do your business via mail or in person?


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 12, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Are you expecting to do your business via mail or in person?


 
My wife and I don't know yet, we just made the switch to 24/7 kitchen knife sharpening.  In fact, I still have some sport knives to finish.

Miniman, recommendations are always welcomed.  But I once loaned out my personal butakiri to a sous-chef who was breaking down a large leg of beef--removing the silver and all.

When I next saw the knife, the head chef had it.  It was making the rounds.

These stories are what struck me about the *OP's concerns*.  So much of what we do is better experienced that read about on a dry sheet of paper.


----------



## LT72884 (Aug 12, 2008)

GB said:


> I used to work for Monster.com. I know back then they had a lot of information on the site about how to write a resume. You might want to check them out as well as the other resume sites like Careerbuilder.com and any of the others.
> 
> Go to the library and get a _current_ book on writing resumes. What makes a good resume has changed a lot even since I wrote my first one. What used to be acceptable may no longer be the best idea and what once was not acceptable now could be perfectly common. For instance, when I first learned to write a resume it was extremely important to keep your resume to one page. That is not the case anymore. Recruiters are more than happy to look at a resume that is multiple pages *as long as it is relevant to the job you are going after*.



 i went there today for some tips and i also found this site.
How to Write a Resume | Free Resume Builder

not sure how well up to date it is.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> i went there today for some tips and i also found this site.
> How to Write a Resume | Free Resume Builder
> 
> not sure how well up to date it is.



This page on that site has some good tips.

How many classes do you have to complete before you will be CISCO-certified? Is certification required for the job you want? If it is, you would be better off waiting to change jobs until you have the cert. Or, you can put something like this on your resume: 

Currently pursuing CISCO certification; expected finish date: xx/xx/2008​
You need to determine what you want to say before going to a resume-builder site. Include anything and everything you have done, paid or not, related to computer/network stuff. Include headings like Skills, Employment History, Education and Community Service (if any). If you've been in a club or served on a board or committee of an organization outside of work, include that here. The last item should say: References available upon request.

Write a separate page of references and include people who can attest to your skills, including current and/or former supervisors and instructors. Avoid friends, relatives and co-workers; they won't be seen as objective.

Remember that it can be very difficult to find a new job during a recession, although with CISCO cert., it should be easier. If it won't be very long, say six months or so, before you finish the cert., I'd advise staying put till you have it. HTH.


----------



## LT72884 (Aug 12, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> This page on that site has some good tips.
> 
> How many classes do you have to complete before you will be CISCO-certified? Is certification required for the job you want? If it is, you would be better off waiting to change jobs until you have the cert. Or, you can put something like this on your resume:
> Currently pursuing CISCO certification; expected finish date: xx/xx/2008​You need to determine what you want to say before going to a resume-builder site. Include anything and everything you have done, paid or not, related to computer/network stuff. Include headings like Skills, Employment History, Education and Community Service (if any). If you've been in a club or served on a board or committee of an organization outside of work, include that here. The last item should say: References available upon request.
> ...



We are in a recession? Son OF A. 

Well i took the CISCO classes January of 07 and did not pass the exam. They dont offer them during the summer and since they dropped the degree and i had to rebuild it, they just got put back on and i start next week all over AGAIN. so by may of 09 i should, no no no, i will have one of my CISCO certs. 

Student council counts as a board or committee right?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> We are in a recession? Son OF A.
> 
> Well i took the CISCO classes January of 07 and did not pass the exam. They dont offer them during the summer and since they dropped the degree and i had to rebuild it, they just got put back on and i start next week all over AGAIN. so by may of 09 i should, no no no, i will have one of my CISCO certs.
> 
> Student council counts as a board or committee right?



Yes, it does. Shows leadership and practice in whatever skills you used to do the job.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd suggest only lisitng student council if you are right out of school.

Otherwise I'd suggest not listing it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2008)

jennyema said:


> I'd suggest only lisitng student council if you are right out of school.
> 
> Otherwise I'd suggest not listing it.



 Hi, Jennyema. I think LT has said before that he's 22 or 23, which is why I said to include it. Is that right, LT?


----------



## LT72884 (Aug 12, 2008)

jennyema said:


> I'd suggest only lisitng student council if you are right out of school.
> 
> Otherwise I'd suggest not listing it.



Well, im on student council because i helped create the new engineering program for them. I probably will put it because it is something to do with my carer


----------



## LT72884 (Aug 12, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Jennyema. I think LT has said before that he's 22 or 23, which is why I said to include it. Is that right, LT?



yes, im 24 as of last week. I am trying to get them to send me a letter of recognition and or certificate for helping with the new program. That would boost my resume`


----------



## jennyema (Aug 12, 2008)

This was college student council, right?


----------



## LT72884 (Aug 12, 2008)

jennyema said:


> This was college student council, right?


yes, im on it as we speak.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 12, 2008)

That's good then.  Stress the engineering angle.


----------



## Saphellae (Aug 12, 2008)

Find a resume format you like online and make it your own.  There are so many tips and advice people can give you, because everyone thinks their own resume is amazing, but only you can decide exactly how you want it. Play to your strengths, and always leave something out so that you have something new to tell them in the interview. Remember that a cover letter is to sell them to look at your resume, and the resume is selling yourself so they want to meet you. Don't be TOO detailed, 2 pages is plenty. You need to show them you can be clear and concise.


----------



## LT72884 (Aug 13, 2008)

So far so good. I am using monster.com to design the resume` and then save it as a word doc and add or take out.


----------



## GB (Aug 13, 2008)

If you use Monster to post your resume too then I know you can have up to 5 different resumes saved in their database. That way when you are applying to jobs can can pick which one you want to send out.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 13, 2008)

The top of a resume has your name, address and phone number

The next paragraph is your objective/goal:  To seek a position that would best utilize my xyz....

Next, list your most recent employment situations.  Depending on how long you've been in the work force or how long you stay at positions, you should have 3 listed.  It's not necessary to go back 20 years.

Next, list schools and achievements, including awards and associations you belong to.

Finalize by stating that references will be furnished upon request.

Don't use coloured paper or fonts.  Use normal fonts and sizes, too.


----------



## LT72884 (Aug 13, 2008)

Have any of you guys had the experience of someone saying that there is a good job opportunity so you should apply because its right up your alley but when you go to apply the requirements are above what you have. That happens to me alot. My professor just emailed me a job application for a LAN administrator. BUT it requires an associates which i wont have for a while but my professor knows that. I wonder why people send you those applications if they know you cant apply for it.


----------



## GB (Aug 13, 2008)

Listing just three jobs in your industry might make sense Vera, but in other industries more can be better depending on what the jobs were and the skill sets you used at them were. 

List as many jobs going back as you can if it is relevant to the job you are going for or shows a skill that could come in handy.

I probably would not have my current job if I only listed my past three jobs. There were skills on my resume from one of my older jobs that my current boss was really impressed with. That helped me stand out and eventually get the job.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 13, 2008)

GB said:


> Listing just three jobs in your industry might make sense Vera, but in other industries more can be better depending on what the jobs were and the skill sets you used at them were.
> 
> List as many jobs going back as you can if it is relevant to the job you are going for or shows a skill that could come in handy.
> 
> I probably would not have my current job if I only listed my past three jobs. There were skills on my resume from one of my older jobs that my current boss was really impressed with. That helped me stand out and eventually get the job.


 

I agree entirely.  IMO you should never leave any professional position off your resume.  You should be able to account for your time since you entered the workforce.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 13, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> Have any of you guys had the experience of someone saying that there is a good job opportunity so you should apply because its right up your alley but when you go to apply the requirements are above what you have. That happens to me alot. My professor just emailed me a job application for a LAN administrator. BUT it requires an associates which i wont have for a while but my professor knows that. I wonder why people send you those applications if they know you cant apply for it.


 

Yes!

This is how you "climb the ladder" professionally.

Many of the so-called "requirements" of a particular position are flexible and can be overlooked if a candidate is impressive in other areas.  

If your professor thinks you can do the job without your associates then you should too.  I think you should go for it.

There's nothing wrong with applying for jobs you think you might be underqualified for.  You may be exactly what they're looking for.  Or close enough.


----------



## GB (Aug 13, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> Have any of you guys had the experience of someone saying that there is a good job opportunity so you should apply because its right up your alley but when you go to apply the requirements are above what you have. That happens to me alot. My professor just emailed me a job application for a LAN administrator. BUT it requires an associates which i wont have for a while but my professor knows that. I wonder why people send you those applications if they know you cant apply for it.



I do not think I have ever had a job were I had every single requirement under my belt. Like Jenny said, for the right candidate they will overlook whatever they have to overlook to get you on the door. 

I always apply for jobs I feel I may not be qualified for if I really want the job. The worst that can happen is they say no.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 13, 2008)

GB said:


> Listing just three jobs in your industry might make sense Vera, but in other industries more can be better depending on what the jobs were and the skill sets you used at them were.
> 
> List as many jobs going back as you can if it is relevant to the job you are going for or shows a skill that could come in handy.
> 
> I probably would not have my current job if I only listed my past three jobs. There were skills on my resume from one of my older jobs that my current boss was really impressed with. That helped me stand out and eventually get the job.


 I didn't say 'just' list 3 jobs...I said you should have 3 listed.  More than 3 could be inferred from my sentence, especially since the word 'just' wasn't there.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 13, 2008)

jennyema said:


> I agree entirely. IMO you should never leave any professional position off your resume. You should be able to account for your time since you entered the workforce.


 

I disagree.  Most employers, myself included, rarely read past the most recent 20 years.  Prior to that, most experience is on an entirely different level or playing field.  Nothing wrong with listing places/dates/job titles, but prior to 20 years it's almost impossible to actually check those references.


----------



## GB (Aug 13, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> I didn't say 'just' list 3 jobs...I said you should have 3 listed.  More than 3 could be inferred from my sentence, especially since the word 'just' wasn't there.



I was more refering to your comment about not going back 20 years. If the skills are from decades ago and are relevant to the job then it is important to have that one your resume. 

Even if you do not think something is important a prospective employer might. I was recruited for the job I have now because of some things that my boss saw on my resume from way back. The job I am doing is nothing I ever would have applied to on my own because I had never done anything like this before. I had skills for it thought and didn't even know it at the time. It is a very good thing I had my entire work history listed.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 13, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> I disagree. Most employers, myself included, rarely read past the most recent 20 years. Prior to that, most experience is on an entirely different level or playing field. Nothing wrong with listing places/dates/job titles, but prior to 20 years it's almost impossible to actually check those references.


 

Many employers will question resumes that omit significant chunks of time.

The last thing you want to do, IMO, is create a resume that raises questions.

I don't elaborate on my first couple real jobs, but they are included to show a seamless employment history.


----------



## GB (Aug 13, 2008)

Vera i do not know what jobs you have hired for, but I can only guess that they have to do with the kitchen or restaurants or things of that nature. Those skill sets that you are looking at are going to be the same from job to job. The technology has not changed that much over a few decades where a cooks resume will look significantly different from one job to the next. 

There are other jobs where things do change. Take an auto mechanic for example. technology has drastically changed. If there was a mechanic who is experienced in working on cars before they were all computerized that could be an important skill if the shop deals with older cars. If he did not include his work from 20 or 30 years ago then his prospective employer woiuld never know he had that valuable skill set and could very possibly look him over for a younger guy willing to work for less money.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 14, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Many employers will question resumes that omit significant chunks of time.
> 
> The last thing you want to do, IMO, is create a resume that raises questions.
> 
> I don't elaborate on my first couple real jobs, but they are included to show a seamless employment history.



I never said omit significant chunks of time.  I didn't suggest not showing a seamless employment of history.  A resume is not intended to be a laundry list of everything you've done since high school if you are in your 50s.  As my original post said, depending on how long you've been working or how long you stay at positions, etc....that should determine how much you list.  Or would could argue semantics and individual cases a bit longer, which really is taking away from the original spirit of the thread.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 14, 2008)

GB said:


> Vera i do not know what jobs you have hired for, but I can only guess that they have to do with the kitchen or restaurants or things of that nature. Those skill sets that you are looking at are going to be the same from job to job. The technology has not changed that much over a few decades where a cooks resume will look significantly different from one job to the next.
> 
> There are other jobs where things do change. Take an auto mechanic for example. technology has drastically changed. If there was a mechanic who is experienced in working on cars before they were all computerized that could be an important skill if the shop deals with older cars. If he did not include his work from 20 or 30 years ago then his prospective employer woiuld never know he had that valuable skill set and could very possibly look him over for a younger guy willing to work for less money.



As you once said,'you really don't know' what jobs I've hired for, nor what skills would have been required for those positions.   Suggesting cooking hasn't changed over the past 20 years shows a lack of understanding of the industry.  Food science, dieticians, agriculture, equipment, sustainability, raw foods....do you honestly believe these, as just a few examples, were the same 20 years ago?  
GB, we can argue my post all day long, as I believe you are wont to do.  Call me paranoid, but that is what I see.  The original post asked for suggestions, I gave mine.  You feel they were incorrect.  However, I disagree with you.  Further discussion on how the food industry specifically has changed over the past 20 years isn't really in response to the original query, is it?

A resume should list enough information to get you a phone call.  Employers usually have more prospective applicants than ever before.  It's not unusual for one job posting to net 50 resumes.  A resume that is 2 pages or more long isn't necessarily a way in the door.  All your pertinent information should be on one page, and extremely easy to read.  A qualified employer can sift through concise resumes quicker.  The interview process is the place to go into greater detail regarding specifics.  

If you'd like to continue the discussion regarding auto workers, doctors, teachers, etc, rather than keep the conversation general, which is what the OP seemed to require, perhaps another thread should be started.  I tried to keep my original response general.


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry Vera, but the OP asked how to write a resume. You gave advice that I saw as being absolutely wrong. I pointed it out with examples of why it was wrong. I do not see that was a want to argue with you no matter how much you try to twist it into that. I see it as correcting misinformation that could negatively affect peoples livelihoods. 

I worked for the worlds largest internet recruitment company for almost 10 years. I was trained by professionals on what makes a good resume as I had to council clients on it all the time. Your information is flat out wrong for the majority of jobs out there. 

While YOU may use a resume just to get enough info to give someone a phone call others do not. They use it a lot more extensively. I know I have when I have interviewed people and I know that when I have been interviewed the same has been done. As I said, I would not have my current job if I had taken your advice. 

Like I said, you information may be accurate in your industry, but the OP is not going for a job in your industry and neither are many people reading this thread. If you want to say that listing your previous experience in the restaurant industry is not always warranted then I will not say boo, but to say it about the computer industry is just really bad advice.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 14, 2008)

GB said:


> Sorry Vera, but the OP asked how to write a resume. You gave advice that I saw as being absolutely wrong. I pointed it out with examples of why it was wrong. I do not see that was a want to argue with you no matter how much you try to twist it into that. I see it as correcting misinformation that could negatively affect peoples livelihoods.
> 
> I worked for the worlds largest internet recruitment company for almost 10 years. I was trained by professionals on what makes a good resume as I had to council clients on it all the time. Your information is flat out wrong for the majority of jobs out there.
> 
> ...


 
I couldn't possibly disagree with you more, but what good would it do?  Obviously, your training and your background indicates to you that you are more qualified than I am.  Your experience is valid and mine is not. So be it.  I like YT, and I am not wont to drag our mutual qualifications out on this thread longer.  I'm not going to continue down that futile path.


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2008)

You just continue to miss the point. It seems as if YOU are the one who wants to argue (not sure what bringing YT into a conversation about resumes that he has not been involved in has to do with anything other than arguing). 

I never said my training and background says that I am more qualified than you. What I did say is that in your industry you may very well be correct (does that sound like i am saying I am more qualified???), but that for the vast majority of other industries you are not. I am not sure how you got what you did out of what I said, but whatever. 

I nefver said your experience was not valid and mine was. As a matter of fact I DID say that your experience WAS valid FOR YOU INDUSTRY. Please do not continue to put words in my mouth that were never there.  Let me say it again since you obviously missed it the first few times. In your industry what you said might make sense. That does NOT mean that it is true of all industries. My current employment is proof of that.

You keep bringing arguing into a thread about resumes. If you would like to discuss arguing then please take it to PM. If you would like to discuss resumes then you can continue to do that here.


----------

